# Do you guys wear socks when wearing shorts?



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

P.S. non-sporting events.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Untilted said:


> P.S. non-sporting events.


I wear the barely visible ankle socks with my Stan Smiths or New Balance shoes. Those and my topsiders are the only shoes I wear with shorts.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

*Socks essential*

It is the only acceptable way to wear shorts.




























Trimmer


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Usually no.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

No, unless you are in Bermuda.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

ankle socks with athletic shoes, but this is only when engaged in some athletic persuit that does not have it's own footware.

Casually, or for working in the yard, it's boat shoes, no socks without fail.

JB


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Only with my flip-flops :icon_smile_big:


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Joe Bondi said:


> ankle socks with athletic shoes, but this is only when engaged in some athletic persuit that does not have it's own footware.
> 
> Casually, or for working in the yard, it's boat shoes, no socks without fail.
> 
> JB


In my case, only on Bermuda. And, what are athletic shoes?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

With sneakers, yes. With sandals, no.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> In my case, only on Bermuda. And, what are athletic shoes?


Ha! Yes, known by many as "tennis shoes", known to those of us up north as "sneakers".

Perhaps a visual will be of some assistance:

JB

EDIT: That commentary in the picture is from the web, not from me.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

With shorts: socks with sneakers, but with other footwear, no generally. I do have some no-show loafer socks that work really well.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't wear shorts. If I did, it would probably be with my penny loafers. I rarely wear socks with loafers. 

Most trads probably wear boat shoes or loafers with shorts, and therefore don't wear socks with them. Or ever.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

StevenRocks said:


> With shorts: socks with sneakers, but with other footwear, no generally. I do have some no-show loafer socks that work really well.


Tell me about these. How short are they and where can I get them? Thanks.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Heavens, no socks with shorts except in bermuda.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

No socks with shorts. Please.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

familyman said:


> No socks with shorts. Please.


Agreed!

Brian


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

tripreed said:


> Tell me about these. How short are they and where can I get them? Thanks.


Last year, I bought several pairs of loafer socks at Banana Republic. They're undetectable when worn with most shoes.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Tomasso said:
 

> Last year, I bought several pairs of loafer socks at Banana Republic. They're undetectable when worn with most shoes.


Thanks for the info. I saw that they have some on the BR website, I'm going to look into getting a few pairs.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

tripreed said:


> Tell me about these. How short are they and where can I get them? Thanks.


I get mine at Banana Republic, and they are basically big enough to cover the toes and sole of the foot, not much more. They're practically invisble if you keep your shoes on.


----------



## JamesR (May 23, 2006)

A question about loafer socks for those of you who have them - 

I have a couple of pairs from BR, but when I wear them they invariably slip off my heels while walking (as the elastic band that is suppose to keep the sock in place is so low on the foot) often resulting in the socks bunching up around my toes. Do you have that problem? Is there a remedy?


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

StevenRocks said:


> With shorts: socks with sneakers, but with other footwear, no generally.


Same here.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

If I'm walking for more than a mile or so (for exercise) I wear socks because I hate blisters. Sometimes (egad) I even wear them with sandals when walking. I know that is a major faux pas, but I don't run into a lot of people who worry about it.

I need the exercise and hate blisters or having the sandals wear a hole in the skin on my foot or toes.


----------



## Where Eagles Dare (Feb 14, 2006)

Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

With deck shoes or top-siders, no. With hiking or walking boots yes.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Where Eagles Dare said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo


This quote says it all.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Loafer socks seem silly to me. Socks are socks. Either wear them or don't. But to wear socks that make it look like you're not wearing socks? I just can't get behind that idea.


----------



## balletgentleman (Jun 10, 2014)

Usually this is the style I go with when the weather gets warm. I may not wear a dress shirt, tie, and blazer with the look, but I switch it with a polo instead. I think it's a great business casual look and very easy to wear, while looking professional and stylish at the same time. So for me, it's a polo (Penguin) , Bermuda dress shorts, black or navy dress OTC socks (nylon microfiber of course; cotton is too hot), and dress loafers (either Bally, Gucci, or Bruno Magli).


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, nine year necro.

If I'm wearing shorts (and I currently am on February 13th, thanks California!), I don't wear socks. Shoe-wise, I wear loafers (penny or tassel), boat shoes, or mocs. No socks. Ever.


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Only if they're invisible, and only for odor control with leather Mocs, topsiders, etc.

What I really want to know from this long-dead thread is this: looking to the names from 2005, 2006 what the hell happened to these forum members who had posted thousands of times and then seemingly stopped altogether? Gone to their maker, or just tapped out for further interest or insights? Curious.....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sometimes, not all the time maybe during the summer months.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

balletgentleman said:


> Usually this is the style I go with when the weather gets warm. I may not wear a dress shirt, tie, and blazer with the look, but I switch it with a polo instead. I think it's a great business casual look and very easy to wear, while looking professional and stylish at the same time. So for me, it's a polo (Penguin) , *Bermuda dress shorts, black or navy dress OTC socks (nylon microfiber of course; cotton is too hot), and dress loafers *(either Bally, Gucci, or Bruno Magli).


That'll draw some looks, for sure.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Only with Birkenstocks or Tevas


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

If I'm wearing shorts, in wearing flip flops, espadrilles, or boat shoes - ie, no socks


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

balletgentleman said:


> Usually this is the style I go with when the weather gets warm. I may not wear a dress shirt, tie, and blazer with the look, but I switch it with a polo instead. I think it's a great business casual look and very easy to wear, while looking professional and stylish at the same time. So for me, it's a polo (Penguin) , Bermuda dress shorts, black or navy dress OTC socks (nylon microfiber of course; cotton is too hot), and dress loafers (either Bally, Gucci, or Bruno Magli).


Can we see a photo, to confirm that this looks good? A picture being worth 1K words and all.

Someone is wearing socks with loafers or even boat shoes, to judge from 14. So that's my answer: I wear $32 socks with loafers.


----------



## BillyB (Feb 14, 2015)

In Hawaii, if you are wearing dress shorts, you are usually wearing a Hawaiian shirt, i.e., Aloha Wear. Although on business, you would always wear dress pants or at least Chinos with a Hawaiian shirt. Never shorts. I honestly don't think I have ever worn shorts with shoes. Maybe I just don't recall. Sandals and Rubber Slippers (aka flip-flops) are the standard shorts shoes in Hawaii, and I've done the same in Florida.

If I were going to a more formal function that called for shorts and something other than Sandals, I'd wear a slip on shoe and no-show socks just for comfort. Too hot not to wear some kind of cushion between an enclosed shoe and your feet.

I remember many years ago I found a slip-on shoe that was perfect for shorts that was actually lined with terry-cloth. That was great. No worry about socks then. Have not seen them since.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Have not worn shorts in....20 years....Sorry....


----------



## BillyB (Feb 14, 2015)

thegovteach said:


> Have not worn shorts in....20 years....Sorry....


Wow. Even in Texas? You must be from a lineage that does not perspire much, or, you are in air conditioning frequently.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

On a day like today I'd definitely wear socks with my shorts.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

I only wear sandals or cheap canvas deck shoes with shorts. So, no socks. If more substantial footwear is required, I long pants.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

No.

Oh, this message is too short.

No no no no no no.

Never.

Not a chance.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

BillyB said:


> Wow. Even in Texas? You must be from a lineage that does not perspire much, or, you are in air conditioning frequently.


Outside most of the summer...too old, don't have the legs, and prefer wearing jeans , khakis depending on the situation, even in the heat....


----------



## BillyB (Feb 14, 2015)

thegovteach said:


> Outside most of the summer...too old, don't have the legs, and prefer wearing jeans , khakis depending on the situation, even in the heat....


Understood. Well, as long as you are comfortable. I just remember the heat index when I lived in Texas, with no trade winds like we get in Hawaii. Ouch. That was hot. They do things big in Texas, including high temperature with humidity.


----------



## Roderick St. John (Feb 19, 2012)

I wear the loafer socks from Tommy Bahama... they're much better than those at Banana Republic, Nordstrom's or anyplace else I've found them. One reason... they're made with Tencel which is much better at absorbing moisture - sweat - than cotton alone which curbs odors much, much more... plus they're not visible when wearing and look like you're not wearing socks.

Since I started wearing these, my wife no longer requests,... er... I mean, DEMANDS, that I move my boat shoes out to the garage so she can breath fresh air.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I would wear socks with shorts, but not typically. Typically I'd wear sandals [sans socks] with shorts. If I wore New Balance sneakers or something I might wear some white socks, a little weird, but I compensate with some extra attitude


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

In clothing, as elsewhere, there should be no "zero tolerance" rules, ever, because life is too situational.

Think: hiking 12 miles in mountain terrain on a summer day with shorts and no socks? Bad idea.

90% of the time I wear shorts, I'm either cycling, running, hiking, at the gym, or playing basketball - I certainly wear socks on all those situations (usually smartwool socks of some type).

On those rare occasions I'm wearing shorts just casually (Madras shorts out running errands, or linen shorts at a resort, say), then no, I don't wear socks (or, I might wear some kind of sock-like "insert" which isn's apparent... loafer socks, I think they're called. Usually not, though). I generally wear casual loafers in those settings.

There are folks who just have sweaty feet, though, and they really need to wear socks regardless of setting. Self-knowledge carries sufficient merit to "pay down" the resultant style error!

DH


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

How about knee socks with shorts, as per my Boy Scout uniform. Loved the tweedys, we called them, the colored tag on the garters. Has the BSA discontinued those?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes I would...if I ever wore shorts outside of the crib! It's been a long, long time since I can recall doing that.


----------



## balletgentleman (Jun 10, 2014)

FLCracka said:


> That'll draw some looks, for sure.


I know it's quite unorthodox, but I find it to be a professional, classic, comfortable, and fashionable look during the warmer months. For me, it feels a lot cooler and less cumbersome than when to go barefoot with sandals, or even barefoot with loafers. I never felt comfortable with it. My feet never felt as good or comfortable. Its a look that works for me, and I like it a lot.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Why would one wear socks whilst swimming? And if not swimming, why would one wear shorts?


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Those stripe-top crew socks can be fun with shorts and white canvas sneakers. Maybe a little dated-looking now?










(I think the classic stripe pattern was red and blue, though.)









(1956)

I know there's also a core of Adler white wool crew sock missionaries here; anyone wear them with shorts? 



jimw said:


> What I really want to know from this long-dead thread is this: looking to the names from 2005, 2006 what the hell happened to these forum members who had posted thousands of times and then seemingly stopped altogether? Gone to their maker, or just tapped out for further interest or insights? Curious.....


I think kitonbrioni is the only one who has died. Laxplayer had mentioned before that he had young children, so I imagine family life ended up demanding more of his time (maybe true for a few old posters). A couple have jumped ship for StyleForum, (I guess trad wasn't their speed?) and I think one of them turned out to be a stealth account from someone who had been banned for trolling (most of those folks end up on FNB's forum.  ) Tripreed has an Instagram account if you want to keep up with his WAYWTs -- not sure if he still posts anywhere else.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

N/A. Don't own non-athletic shorts anymore. My feet just require socks with shoes, so I stopped wearing shorts except for exercising/sports. Don't like the socks and shorts look.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

katon said:


> Those stripe-top crew socks can be fun with shorts and white canvas sneakers. Maybe a little dated-looking now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those stripe-top crew socks were made popular by JFK in the early 1960s. I think they still look good with shorts and a pair of trad tennis shoes like those shown in the picture.

As for wearing socks with shorts, if I am wearing tennis shoes, always. If I am wearing boat shoes on a boat, at the beach and boardwalk I never wear socks. If I am wearing boat shoes other places, most of the time. I always wear socks with penny loafers. (I only wear AE loafers and I want to keep them in good condition.) When working in the yard I generally wear long pants. If I am wearing shorts while working in the yard, I always wear socks because I would be wearing heavy duty work shoes; safety first, you know.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

xcubbies said:


> How about knee socks with shorts, as per my Boy Scout uniform. Loved the tweedys, we called them, the colored tag on the garters. Has the BSA discontinued those?


knee socks are good, they're good and they cover a lot of leg.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Il Signor Crispone said:


> Why would one wear socks whilst swimming? And if not swimming, why would one wear shorts?


If you wear socks while swimming, they're only going to get wet.


----------

